
Who's Working on Property Management? - thisisfletcher
I’m on my condo board and managing most day to day activity is absolute garbage. Property Management companies are also, generally, garbage. Is anyone working on streamlining operations for either condo boards&#x2F;HOAs or property managers?<p>Where I’m from in Edmonton, we have GeniePad, but it’s 10 years old and it’s clear no one’s worked on it for a really long time. They seem to have market penetration throughout the city, and a bunch elsewhere in NA. This can’t be the best thing out there, though?<p>It seems to me this is an untapped opp, given we pay our property management company $20,000 per year, and 80% of the time-consuming tasks - say, answering questions, handling parking, dealing with document requests and move in&#x2F;outs - could be pretty easily automated (with little custom code, even).
======
dazmiller
You can try [https://www.mybos.com/](https://www.mybos.com/)

